# Just bought a 2010 Toyota Camry Hybrid to Uber with!



## WiggleWay (Feb 6, 2017)

I'm 31 years old, 4 years ago I was in a horrendous business fallout.
It took a long time to get over, the failure, the shame, the pain.
I have been living with parents, I haven't been able to work since and this is my first step back into 
working... and society. A big step for me.
Goal:
One of my best friend has a wedding in the UK in June, I will save enough to go to it.
My girlfriend has been supporting me for last 2 years (mentally and financially), I hope to repay her back.
I'm not one to ask for encouragement in real life, but here with anonymity I feel free to ask.
Thanks guys.


----------



## Adelaide Ubermensch (Dec 9, 2016)

Good luck mate, you will enjoy ubering. It's a great way to chat to people and get different perspectives on life. And you get paid!
All the best!


----------



## WiggleWay (Feb 6, 2017)

Thanks mate, appreciate the support.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

All the very best and good luck. You've come a long way and will go much further. Enjoy your visit to London and your Ubering.


----------



## χ²(1) (Jun 1, 2016)

WiggleWay said:


> Just bought a 2010 Toyota Camry Hybrid to Uber with!


How many kms on the odometer?
Outright or car loan?
How much?
If it's a loan, what are the repayments?


----------



## WiggleWay (Feb 6, 2017)

χ²(1) said:


> How many kms on the odometer?
> Outright or car loan?
> How much?
> If it's a loan, what are the repayments?


Odometer: 78,000km
Payment: Outright - borrowed of family member
How much: $12,000
Repayments: Paying back $220/week, pay off in just over a year.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

WiggleWay said:


> Odometer: 78,000km
> Payment: Outright - borrowed of family member
> How much: $12,000
> Repayments: Paying back $220/week, pay off in just over a year.


Good Luck Buddy.
What is the age limit for an Uber car in SYD?


----------



## WiggleWay (Feb 6, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Good Luck Buddy.
> What is the age limit for an Uber car in SYD?


Thanks WIJG.
It's no more than 10 years I think, the Uber site says:

Model Year: 9 years or less from current year


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

WiggleWay said:


> Thanks WIJG.
> It's no more than 10 years I think, the Uber site says:
> 
> Model Year: 9 years or less from current year


Cool 
Keep that in mind going forward. Gives you 2 - 3(?) years anyway. 

Good luck buddy. I really hope it works for you.


----------



## WiggleWay (Feb 6, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Cool
> Keep that in mind going forward. Gives you 2 - 3(?) years anyway.
> 
> Good luck buddy. I really hope it works for you.


Yeh true, I'm hoping to drive Uber for a year to get my social ability back to normal then perhaps look into business again, but I'll see.

I think driving Uber will be great, it will be good to talk to strangers and also earn some money for a change, and actually be a productive member of society. Build my self-esteem again haha that sounds so weird, building self esteem through Uber.


----------



## Spursman (Dec 8, 2016)

I was in a similar position to you. Previous high stress job lead to depression and anxiety which took nearly two years to recover from. I was totally withdrawn and without the support of my wife and medical professionals I shudder to think what might have happened. 

I started driving with uber in September last year. This job is low stress, you will meet lot's of great people from all walks of life, let it draw you out of your shell and enjoy the ride. 

All the best and I hope your experience mirrors mine.


----------



## WiggleWay (Feb 6, 2017)

Spursman said:


> I was in a similar position to you. Previous high stress job lead to depression and anxiety which took nearly two years to recover from. I was totally withdrawn and without the support of my wife and medical professionals I shudder to think what might have happened.
> 
> I started driving with uber in September last year. This job is low stress, you will meet lot's of great people from all walks of life, let it draw you out of your shell and enjoy the ride.
> 
> All the best and I hope your experience mirrors mine.


That's awesome, good to hear a great outcome. Thanks for sharing, its very encouraging.
Still have to wait 1 more week for my authority card to come through, then I can start. Can't wait.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

WiggleWay said:


> I'm 31 years old, 4 years ago I was in a horrendous business fallout.
> It took a long time to get over, the failure, the shame, the pain.
> I have been living with parents, I haven't been able to work since and this is my first step back into
> working... and society. A big step for me.
> ...


It sounds like you may be vulnerable socially. I say go for it; this isn't a hard job by any stretch of the imagination. But you will come across more arseholes than you're probably used to encountering, so be prepared for that 'cause it's going to happen. The majority of pax are fine. The rest, don't pay any attention to.


----------



## WiggleWay (Feb 6, 2017)

Well, I want to come across ass***** so over time I can become desensitised to them. What was the worst pax you've ever driven like?


----------



## Jay1960 (Feb 22, 2017)

Good luck Wiggle
Sound like you're well on your way with supportive parents and an awesome girlfriend


----------



## Geedee (Oct 22, 2016)

Lots of similar stories, most of my Uber PAX's are great so experience is mostly positive. Good luck.


----------



## Kermmitt (Feb 25, 2017)

WiggleWay said:


> I'm 31 years old, 4 years ago I was in a horrendous business fallout.
> It took a long time to get over, the failure, the shame, the pain.
> I have been living with parents, I haven't been able to work since and this is my first step back into
> working... and society. A big step for me.
> ...


Life throws us some curve balls.


WiggleWay said:


> I'm 31 years old, 4 years ago I was in a horrendous business fallout.
> It took a long time to get over, the failure, the shame, the pain.
> I have been living with parents, I haven't been able to work since and this is my first step back into
> working... and society. A big step for me.
> ...


Life throws us some curve balls and you have made an attempt to get back in the game. I wish you well. Do your best. Have fun. Dont expext a lot. Be thankful for any support. Uber drivers seem generous with help and support. Dont be afraid to ask. Nobody here is an arrogant billionairre.


----------



## Jay1960 (Feb 22, 2017)

Kermmitt said:


> Life throws us some curve balls.
> 
> Life throws us some curve balls and you have made an attempt to get back in the game. I wish you well. Do your best. Have fun. Dont expext a lot. Be thankful for any support. Uber drivers seem generous with help and support. Dont be afraid to ask. Nobody here is an arrogant billionairre.


What do you mean no billionaires.
And here I am getting into Uber to make my millions

I'm devastated


----------



## AdlDave (Jan 9, 2017)

WiggleWay said:


> I'm 31 years old, 4 years ago I was in a horrendous business fallout.
> It took a long time to get over, the failure, the shame, the pain.
> I have been living with parents, I haven't been able to work since and this is my first step back into
> working... and society. A big step for me.
> ...


Good luck! I've just completed my 200th trip and not had a problem with any passenger - they have all been great (a few that were loud and had a few drinks but good value nonetheless). If you're willing to go the extra mile and provide great service and engage with your riders (don't be afraid to tell them your story, it shows you're a real person working hard to earn a living and not just a robot trying to grab as much money as possible) then you'll have very few issues.

Good choice on the Camry, I have a Ford Mondeo diesel which has been averaging 6.5l/100, hopefully you will get decent economy being a hybrid too. I know that uber basically allows any 4-door sedan and most of the time I've only had 1 or 2 people on board, but when you get a full car of 4 girls and their handbags or 4 large guys heading out to a club you really need every inch of width in the back - let's just say I wouldn't want to drive UberX in any smaller car.


----------



## WiggleWay (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi guys, got my driver authority card yesterday and started driving. The first few rides I was really really nervous but I realised if I told people I was new to Uber, they were very encouraging and nice, and I felt the pressure was off me. A lady even gave me her business card and asked how can she request me as the driver haha. I drove from 7pm to 2am without a break and when I got home and got out of the car, I was really dizzy and couldn't walk straight. Immediately went to sleep. Thanks for the encouragement guys!


----------



## Prestige Bears (Nov 30, 2016)

WiggleWay said:


> Hi guys, got my driver authority card yesterday and started driving. The first few rides I was really really nervous but I realised if I told people I was new to Uber, they were very encouraging and nice, and I felt the pressure was off me. A lady even gave me her business card and asked how can she request me as the driver haha. I drove from 7pm to 2am without a break and when I got home and got out of the car, I was really dizzy and couldn't walk straight. Immediately went to sleep. Thanks for the encouragement guys!


WiggleWay so far so good for you, baby steps towards your goal.

You will find Uber rewarding financially as well as giving you social confidence. If I was to drive X the Camry Hybrid would be my selection,

There are a number of contributors on Sydney forum who have numerous positive suggestions to maximise your driving $$ return as well as a log of weekly events

Best of luck with it all


----------



## UberX.illegal? (Nov 12, 2014)

WiggleWay said:


> I got home and got out of the car, I was really dizzy and couldn't walk straight. Immediately went to sleep.


That does not sound very healthy at all.


----------



## Uberp (Mar 1, 2017)

I was a bit like that my first night.. mix of nerves and extreme concentration getting used to the app, GPS etc.
Doesnt takes long to get used to it, but make sure you get up, have a break and stretch every chance you get!


----------



## SydneyUber Chick (Feb 12, 2017)

WiggleWay said:


> I'm 31 years old, 4 years ago I was in a horrendous business fallout.
> It took a long time to get over, the failure, the shame, the pain.
> I have been living with parents, I haven't been able to work since and this is my first step back into
> working... and society. A big step for me.
> ...


Hi Wiggly. Just wondering how you're going a month in?


----------



## WiggleWay (Feb 6, 2017)

SydneyUber Chick said:


> Hi Wiggly. Just wondering how you're going a month in?


Hey Uberchick, 
It's actually been pretty good, surprised at the amount of interesting people I've met.
I got my Driver Authority Card last Monday so have been driving for 2 weeks. I drove 3 days the first week:
1st week: $445.53 for 15 hours.
2nd week - so far: $616.53 for 21 hours (I'm about to head out now, planning to drive today, Saturday and Sunday.) 
Not amazing numbers but learning.

I want to get to 40 hours a week but slowly getting there. I think my body is adjusting to sitting for such long hours, like my legs, lower back and neck got really tight and got this really bad headache last week (I think its from when the car is moving side to side and your neck/head muscles is keeping your head in a stable position) but this week, I seem fine. I find it hard to get out there again after a break so what I've done is during my break, I get a note book to write down all the interesting things riders have told me, which encourages me to talk to more riders and ask them questions which makes driving more interesting, more motivation, its like collecting Pokemon, except they're stories.

I do have down moments when I think too much, sort of thinking I need to do something more meaningful and the work itself, the driving can get tedious and I sometimes think how can I be more valuable in society but then I just tell myself I'm here to start over, don't over think it. Then i get a Ping! YAY

I haven't had a bad rider so far so I am preparing for it, I am a little worried, I hope I will handle it ok.
Overall, definitely a rewarding experience!
Yeh, hope that wasn't too much info haha.


----------



## SydneyUber Chick (Feb 12, 2017)

WiggleWay said:


> Hey Uberchick,
> It's actually been pretty good, surprised at the amount of interesting people I've met.
> I got my Driver Authority Card last Monday so have been driving for 2 weeks. I drove 3 days the first week:
> 1st week: $445.53 for 15 hours.
> ...


I'm glad to hear its going well for you  Sounds like you have a great attitude which will minimise your chances of a bad pax.
Google some exercises to do in the car. They can help with the body aches. Also when you get a quiet few minutes get out of the car. Even if you take the phone and walk a couple of laps around the car while its parked (so you wont miss a ping), it ll get the bloody flowing, loosen up the muscles and the fresh air is good for the head). Also make sure you take water in the car with you and sip on it while you're driving. Dehydration can cause headaches. I love the idea of the notebook. I bet you will end up with lots of interesting stories as time goes on


----------

